# snowboard review



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Best review ever. Love the tucked in flannel. My hero. 

Review: 2014 Proto HD - Never Summer Snowboards

Happy new year turds


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Hahaha yeah I remember watching that one when I was looking around prior to buying my Proto. 

Needless to say I did not take this one into consideration when weighing up options.


----------

